# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  El consumo de agua baja un 6 por ciento en los primeros días de noviembre

## Embalses

*http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/secc...dias-noviembre
*

*
*

*El consumo de agua baja un 6 por ciento en los primeros días de noviembre*



*La demanda de agua en los municipios abastecidos por la Mancomunidad de Canales del Taibilla descendió en los primeros días de noviembre un seis por ciento, en comparación con el mismo mes del ejercicio anterior y en la línea con la tendencia del año hidrológico que comenzó el 1 de octubre, informó hoy el presidente de este organismo, Isidoro Carrillo.*


*EFE* Carrillo explicó que las últimas lluvias han supuesto un buen comienzo de año hidrológico, "aunque aún es pronto para decir qué va a pasar el resto del año" y recordó que se siguen manteniendo las medidas de contención de la demanda dado que persiste la situación de emergencia en la cuenca. 

 El responsable de Canales del Taibilla atribuyó el descenso del consumo a "una importante conciencia ciudadana y a la situación de crisis, especialmente en el sector de la construcción, ya que el incremento de la demanda de agua potable es un indicador de la bonanza económica". 

 El mes de octubre se cerró con una caída en el consumo del uno por ciento, mientras que en los primeros días de noviembre la cifra descendió hasta el seis por ciento, indicó Carrillo, quien añadió que el año hidrológico 2007-2008 se cerró con 223 hectómetros cúbicos de agua utilizados, tres hectómetros cúbicos menos que el anterior. 

 La Mancomunidad de Canales del Taibilla abastece a 79 municipios de la Región de Murcia, Alicante y Albacete, que agrupan una población estable superior a los dos millones trescientos mil habitantes, el 57 por ciento correspondiente a la provincia de Murcia, y en época estival la cifra global se incrementa en unos ochocientos mil habitantes más, según datos oficiales de este organismo.

----------

